# Filigrane Pilke für Ostsee



## Thunderstruck (10. März 2012)

Habe im Moment eine Penn Overseas -120gr zum Pilken auf der Ostsee.
Allerdings bin ich damit nicht 100% zufrieden. Die Rute ist mir einfach zu "brachial und ungenau". Sicherlich ziemlich robust, aber nicht so feindrähtig wie ich sie gern hätt. Vielleicht liegst auch daran, das sie in der Spitze doch relativ weich ist.

Könnte mit jemand eine Empfehlung für eine gute, filigrane Pilkrute geben mit der sich Pilker bis 125gr gute werfen und führen lassen geben?
Preis wäre erstmal egal. 
Vielen Dank schonmal!


----------



## Skizzza (10. März 2012)

*AW: Filigrane Pilke für Ostsee*

Hier. http://www.balzer.de/products.php?pid=2259&cid=2

Fische diese Rute seit ungefähr 1 1/2 Jahren, bin total begeistert. Ob GuFi solo oder Pilker mit Beifänger, lässt sich alles super fischen. Sehr schöne schlanke Rute, ganz geringes Gewicht was einem keine schweren Arme macht. und Pilker/Gufi bis 100 gramm sind ideal dafür, man kann sogar mit grad mal 30-40 gramm super werfen damit, oder wenns schwer sein muss, bis 120, aber darüber würd ich nicht gehen. preislich ist sie im mittelmaß wie ich finde.

Grandiose Rute einfach nur


----------



## Thunderstruck (10. März 2012)

*AW: Filigrane Pilke für Ostsee*

Erstmal Danke für Deine Antwort.
Hab hier schon nen bischen gelesen, und die Rute wird oft Empfohlen und viele sind zufrieden damit. Optisch macht sie auch einen guten Eindruck. Allerdings hab ich auch schon ein paar mal gelesen, das sie doch ziemlich weich sein soll... #t


----------



## marcus2803 (10. März 2012)

*AW: Filigrane Pilke für Ostsee*

Bayron mammuth deluxe 70-140 ganz feine Rute solltest du dir mal ansehen


----------



## Skizzza (10. März 2012)

*AW: Filigrane Pilke für Ostsee*

macht nen weichen eindruck, dorsche bis 80 cm lassen sich dennoch mühelos hochpumpen. hat halt ein richtig gutes rückrat die gute. im geschäft sonst einfach mal in die hand nehmen. gutes gefühl 

hatte vorher die diablo ruten gefischt, da habe ich den unterschied zwischen weich und "weich" erst richtig schätzen gelernt


Edit: 
achja, der größte dorsch, den ich an der bisher hatte, war 103 cm. Und ich hatte nie das gefühl, die rute sei überlastet oder sowas.


----------



## allegoric (10. März 2012)

*AW: Filigrane Pilke für Ostsee*



Skizzza schrieb:


> Hier. http://www.balzer.de/products.php?pid=2259&cid=2
> 
> Fische diese Rute seit ungefähr 1 1/2 Jahren, bin total begeistert. Ob GuFi solo oder Pilker mit Beifänger, lässt sich alles super fischen. Sehr schöne schlanke Rute, ganz geringes Gewicht was einem keine schweren Arme macht. und Pilker/Gufi bis 100 gramm sind ideal dafür, man kann sogar mit grad mal 30-40 gramm super werfen damit, oder wenns schwer sein muss, bis 120, aber darüber würd ich nicht gehen. preislich ist sie im mittelmaß wie ich finde.
> 
> Grandiose Rute einfach nur




Ich habe mich auch lange Zeit erkundigt, welche Rute demnächst meine sein soll und diese wird es auc hwerden!

Die Rute hat einen super Charakter, ist vom Gewicht her mit einer 4000er Rolle klasse ausbalanciert und fühlt sich in der Bewegung an wie eine Spinnrute und nicht wie eine Pilke!

Ich finde die klasse und werde vom Ladeneindruck zum Kuttereindruck übergehen


----------



## punkarpfen (11. März 2012)

*AW: Filigrane Pilke für Ostsee*

Auch wenn es etwas dekadent erscheint, ich habe mir die 
*ABU ROCKSWEEPER SALT 1042XH*

zum Pilken gekauft. In der Bucht ist sie teilweise relativ günstig zu haben. Bislang habe ich sie aber nur im Süßwasser ausprobiert. Der Rollenhalter ist gewöhnungsbedürftig, aber der Blank ist traumhaft.


----------



## Thunderstruck (11. März 2012)

*AW: Filigrane Pilke für Ostsee*

Ja, die sieht ja schon wirklich super aus.
Nehme an von der Aktion ähnlich wie die leichteren Rocksweeper,oder?
Würdest Du ihr denn 120gr auch wirklich zutrauen?


----------



## punkarpfen (11. März 2012)

*AW: Filigrane Pilke für Ostsee*

Eine leichtere Rocksweeper habe ich leider nicht zum Vergleich.
100g habe ich damit ohne Probleme geworfen. 120g müsste ich noch testen.


----------



## Norwegenschreck69 (15. März 2012)

*AW: Filigrane Pilke für Ostsee*

120gr. sind aber für die Ostsee nicht mehr so ganz filigran, oder?
Vielleicht solltest du dir eine bis rund 100gr. suchen und für schwerere Pilker deine alte nehmen.
Ich habe dafür auch immer 2 Ruten angelfertig dabei.

Ich nehme überwiegend meine Shimano Speedmaster mit 100gr. WG und die Stella 5000 FA drauf.

Für schwerere Pilker die 2,70m Sportex bis 180Gr. WG.
Super leichter Stock und dann die Penn Atlantis 5000 drauf.
Diese Kombi nehme ich auch für Norwegen, zum leichten pilkern.


----------



## Hausmarke (17. März 2012)

*AW: Filigrane Pilke für Ostsee*

Moin,
ich fische auf der ostsee die sportex kev pike in 3,05m mit einem wurfgewicht von 75 - 95 gr! pilker bis 120 gr sind für diese rute kein problem.mach echt spass mit dieser rute vom boot aus.
*
*


----------



## schl.wetterangler (17. März 2012)

*AW: Filigrane Pilke für Ostsee*

Moin Moin 
Ich hab mir letztes Jahr Die Balzer Sea 165 Edition IM12 zugelegt WG 40-165gr ist mit 2.85m zwar etwas kürzer aber das macht sie durch ihre Aktion wieder wet.Die Rute hat einen sehr schlanken Blank und sehr sensible Spitze so das du selbst mit nem 40 gr Gummi fischen kannst und jeden Zupfer spürst aber ich hab sie letztes Jahr in Norge auch mit Pilkern bis 125gr. gequält und selbst da hat sie ne gute Figur gemacht. Da habe ich auch viel mit Naturköder und 60-80gr.Blei geangelt die Rute war mit ihrer Spitze perfekt dazu geeignet. Such sie mal im Laden und nimm sie in die Hand die is als leichte Pilkrute der Hammer und hat massig Reserven falls doch mal n digger beißt.Preis lag glaube ich bei 130€ oder so


----------



## schl.wetterangler (17. März 2012)

*AW: Filigrane Pilke für Ostsee*



Skizzza schrieb:


> Hier. http://www.balzer.de/products.php?pid=2259&cid=2
> 
> Fische diese Rute seit ungefähr 1 1/2 Jahren, bin total begeistert. Ob GuFi solo oder Pilker mit Beifänger, lässt sich alles super fischen. Sehr schöne schlanke Rute, ganz geringes Gewicht was einem keine schweren Arme macht. und Pilker/Gufi bis 100 gramm sind ideal dafür, man kann sogar mit grad mal 30-40 gramm super werfen damit, oder wenns schwer sein muss, bis 120, aber darüber würd ich nicht gehen. preislich ist sie im mittelmaß wie ich finde.
> 
> Grandiose Rute einfach nur


Hab gerade gesehen das ich gerade den gleichen Stock empfehle:q
Is aber auch wirklich n schickes Stöckchen.

 Das kommt davon wenn man erst postet und sich dann durchliest was die anderen schreiben:vik:


----------



## DorschChris (17. März 2012)

*AW: Filigrane Pilke für Ostsee*

SHIMANO
SPEEDMASTER AX SPINNING 300 XH
Wg: 50-100g

Ich liebe diese Rute! Ist zwar keine "klassische" Pilkrute, aber trotzdem absolut geil! Schön leicht und straff. Hält richtig was aus das gute Stück.
In Norwegen hab ich damit auch schon nen 19Pfund Köhler ausgedrillt, ohne Angst um die Rute haben zu müssen!


----------



## Thunderstruck (17. März 2012)

*AW: Filigrane Pilke für Ostsee*

Erstmal Super, das der Thread nochmal in Schwung gekommen ist |supergri
Geworden ist es jetzt eine Rocksweeper 1042XH. Macht soweit nen sehr guten Eindruck, allerdings nen bischen Kopflastig (was man ja von vielen Abu Ruten kennt). Allerdings bräuchte ich dafür noch nen schickes Röllchen, was dazu passt. Vielleicht ne Tica Taurus 4000 oder Quantum Cabo 840, jemand nen Tip?

@ DorschChris und Norwegenschreck69

Mit bis zu welchen Gewichten fischt Ihr die Speedmaster?
Hab da noch ne 270XH vom Zandern...


----------



## Hausmarke (18. März 2012)

*AW: Filigrane Pilke für Ostsee*

schöne rute hast du dir da gekauft! wenn geld also nicht das problem ist würde ich dir ganz klar zu einer stella 4000 raten.besitze selber so ein gutes stück und bin sehr #6 begeistert....


----------



## Thunderstruck (18. März 2012)

*AW: Filigrane Pilke für Ostsee*

Fischt Du die Stella auch an der Rocke?
Irgendwie befürchte ich das sie zu leicht ist.Hab mal testweise eine 460er Slammer drangeknotet, passt wie ich finde vom Gewicht fast. Ich glaube die Rolle sollte schon so zwischen 420-480gr wiegen. Oder gibts da andere Meinungen?


----------



## Franky D (18. März 2012)

*AW: Filigrane Pilke für Ostsee*

also ich selbst fische die cabo vom kutter mit vollster zufriedenheit so teuer muss die rolle nicht unbedingt sein^^ was möchtest du mit dem gewicht den erreichen das dass gesamtpaket von der haptik her passt oder das sie sich ausbalanciert? letzteres erreichst du besser wenn du hinten in den griff kontergewichte einsetzt da der rollenfuß eigendlich nur als drehpunkt fungiert und der rolle somit eine eher untergeordnete funktion bei der beseitigung der kopflastigkeit zugehörig ist


----------



## DorschChris (18. März 2012)

*AW: Filigrane Pilke für Ostsee*

Also werfen geht so bis 100g super. Einfach nur ablassen und angeln geht auch noch mit 125g finde ich.
Wie gesagt, sehr schöne Rute.


----------



## Thunderstruck (18. März 2012)

*AW: Filigrane Pilke für Ostsee*

Ja, als erstes gehts mir um die Haptik, Verarbeitung und Zuverlässigkeit.
Das das Rollengewicht die Balance nicht (so sehr) beeinflusst ist mir bewusst. Allerdings kommt es auch immer drauf an, wo man die Rolle bzw. Rute greift.
Allerdings trau ich einer Verhältnismäßig schwereren Rolle mehr beim Pilken zu als einem 250gr Leichtgewicht.


----------



## XDorschhunterX (18. März 2012)

*AW: Filigrane Pilke für Ostsee*

Glückwunsch zur Salty Rocke!
Ob es gleich eine Stella sein muß stelle ich in Frage und entscheidet dein Geldbeutel. Wenn du öfter etwas Neues kaufen willst, bist mit Süd-Ost Asia Quantum und Ticablendern sicher "gut beraten". Die ersten 1-2 Jahre sehen die sicher gut aus. Und was macht man nach der Garantie- /Gewährleistungszeit? Wenn der gleiche Händler, der die Teile verkauft hat mit den Schulter zuckt, weil Ersatzteile wegen schneller Modellwechsel nicht mehr verfügbar sind. Wenn du etwas schaust und suchst findest du für das gleiche Geld, was für Quantum Cabo und Tica Taurus aufgerufen wird, eine 6000-er Stradic oder Twin Power. Da hast du auch fürs drittel o. halbe Stellageld was Langfristiges made in Japan. Ich fische die selber seit Jahren bei einem Mindestmaß an Pflege und Wartung ohne Probleme Die 4000-er Shimanogröße finde ich zu deutlich zu klein zum Pilken, eher was zum Mefofischen. Daiwa wertet 4000-er Größen deutlich größer.


----------



## Franky D (18. März 2012)

*AW: Filigrane Pilke für Ostsee*

also von der verarbeitung und den materialien ist die cabo sehr beständig habe sie nun schon seit mehreren jahren auf der ostsee im einsatz und sie tut ihren dienst immer noch zuverlässig ohne zu zicken auch die bremse ist von hoher qualität und läuft absolut ruckelfrei


----------



## Thunderstruck (18. März 2012)

*AW: Filigrane Pilke für Ostsee*

@ XDorschhunterX

Danke! Hab da gerade mal nen 100gr Pilker rangehangen. Also voll durchziehen würd ich damit aber auch nicht.

Würdest Du anstatt einer Tica oder Quantum eher eine gebrauchte 5000er Twin Power FA empfehlen?
Achso, Pflege wäre nicht das Problem, gehe sehr sorgsam mit meinen Geräten um. Nach dem Salzwassereinsatz gibts immer Süsswasserspülung und Öl


----------



## Franky D (18. März 2012)

*AW: Filigrane Pilke für Ostsee*

ich fische im übrigen auch eine speedmaster XH allerdings in 3m also 100gr würde ich nun auch nicht unbedingt voll durchziehen 75gr gehen noch voll


----------



## DorschChris (18. März 2012)

*AW: Filigrane Pilke für Ostsee*

@ Franky D

Da haste recht, also die 100g werf ich damit auch nicht mehr bis zum Horizont, aber man kann halt noch werfen ohne Angst haben zu müssen.


----------



## DorschChris (18. März 2012)

*AW: Filigrane Pilke für Ostsee*

Ach und zu den Rollen: Ne TwinMaster ist sehr schön und wenns jetzt nicht im "High-End" Bereich sein muss, dann kann ich dir auch ne Stradic ans Herz legen. Hatte ich bis jetzt keine Probleme mit!


----------



## Franky D (18. März 2012)

*AW: Filigrane Pilke für Ostsee*



DorschChris schrieb:


> @ Franky D
> 
> Da haste recht, also die 100g werf ich damit auch nicht mehr bis zum Horizont, aber man kann halt noch werfen ohne Angst haben zu müssen.


 

so schauts aus ich denke an rollen gibt es mehr al sgenug geieignete modelle und man muss auch etwas nach seinem eigenen geschmack urteilen aber ob es nun wirklich eine high end stella sein muss wage ich zu bezweifeln gerade auch welche forteile sie mir für den preis bietet... da habe ich eher bei den günstigeren modellen den vorteil noch mehr geld für zubehör kleinteile und getränke und essen auf dem kutter rauszuhauen


----------



## ImranZarkajev (18. März 2012)

*AW: Filigrane Pilke für Ostsee*

Ich fische als leichte Pilke eine Daiwa Exceler mit 50-100g WG und wenn es etwas schwerer werden muss eine Daiwa Sweepfire mit 50-180g WG.
Als Rolle hab ich die Cabo in kleinster Ausführung (glaube 830) und für die 2.Rute ne Penn Sargus. 
Meiner Meinung nach für die Ostsee völlig ausreichend und beide Ruten bzw. Rollen haben auch bei 75 ziger Doubletten nicht schlaff gemacht.
Da ich beide Ruten nur in der 2,70 M Version besitze werde ich mir für den nächsten Kutterausflug noch eine Greys Platinum mit 50-100g WG in einer längeren Version zulegen. Da sollten dann bei 50 - 60 g Pilkern doch noch paar Meter an Wurfweite dazukommen. Diese sind ja bekanntlich entscheidend wenn relativ flach gefischt wird.


----------



## welsfaenger (20. März 2012)

*AW: Filigrane Pilke für Ostsee*



> Wenn du öfter etwas Neues kaufen willst, bist mit Süd-Ost Asia Quantum und Ticablendern sicher "gut beraten". Die ersten 1-2 Jahre sehen die sicher gut aus. Und was macht man nach der Garantie- /Gewährleistungszeit? Wenn der gleiche Händler, der die Teile verkauft hat mit den Schulter zuckt, weil Ersatzteile wegen schneller Modellwechsel nicht mehr verfügbar sind


 
Was ein Quatsch was du da schreibst. Die Taurus gibt es schon seit 2003 und Tica wird in Deutschland über Ockert vertrieben. Ein Anruf bei denen (sogar als Endkunde, und dir wird sofort geholfen. der Shimano Service ist dazu im gegensatz natürlich noch viel besser  Sag mir eine Shimano die seit 2003 unverändert am Markt ist !?
Wir fischen die Taurus seit 2004 im Dauereinsatz, seitdem einmal zum Service eingeschickt und sonst nur mit klar Wasser abgespült. Die Rolle läuft wie am ersten Tag OHNE jegliche Verschleißerscheinungen.
Sorry aber so ein Quatsch kann nur von einem Shimano Jünger kommen.
Fische selbst Aspire und Stella aber in der Preisklasse bis 200 € hat Shimano nix vergleichbares zur Taurus.


----------



## Franky D (20. März 2012)

*AW: Filigrane Pilke für Ostsee*



welsfaenger schrieb:


> Was ein Quatsch was du da schreibst. Die Taurus gibt es schon seit 2003 und Tica wird in Deutschland über Ockert vertrieben. Ein Anruf bei denen (sogar als Endkunde, und dir wird sofort geholfen. der Shimano Service ist dazu im gegensatz natürlich noch viel besser  Sag mir eine Shimano die seit 2003 unverändert am Markt ist !?
> Wir fischen die Taurus seit 2004 im Dauereinsatz, seitdem einmal zum Service eingeschickt und sonst nur mit klar Wasser abgespült. Die Rolle läuft wie am ersten Tag OHNE jegliche Verschleißerscheinungen.
> Sorry aber so ein Quatsch kann nur von einem Shimano Jünger kommen.
> Fische selbst Aspire und Stella aber in der Preisklasse bis 200 € hat Shimano nix vergleichbares zur Taurus.


 
so ein mist hab ich auch noch nicht gehört die cabo ist nun auch schon ewig auf dem markt und hält um einiges länger als 1-2jahre den service bei shimano kannst du komplett vergessen mieserabler geht es kaum bei solchen preisen...


----------



## Norwegenschreck69 (20. März 2012)

*AW: Filigrane Pilke für Ostsee*

Thunderstruck,

du sollst das Pilkergewicht nicht anhand der Rute ermitteln sondern anhand der Drift und der Tiefe. Ich habe auch die Speedmaster. In der Andrift bei rund 17m Tiefe nehme ich auch gerne 35-50gr.-Pilker.


----------



## Norwegenschreck69 (20. März 2012)

*AW: Filigrane Pilke für Ostsee*

Thema Rolle: Das sollte wohl jeder selbst entscheiden.
Für die Ostsee braucht man bestimmt keine Riesenrolle.
Ich habe die Stellas 5000 Fa und die reichen dicke. Eher sogar die 4000der. Habe mir nun auch die Penn-Atlantis 5000 für die Ostsee und für Norge geholt, reicht satt.
Man sollte schon 120-200€ für ne gute Rolle in die Hand nehmen.
Ist aber nur meine persönliche Meinung. 
Wer also eine leichte Rute mit 200-240gr. hat sollte bei der Rolle nicht mehr als rund 400gr. nehmen.
Aber auch das ist nur meine persönliche Meinung.

Jeder mag es anders und nicht jeder hat auch die Kohle für eine 400-600€-Kombi.


----------



## Zwieballo (20. März 2012)

*AW: Filigrane Pilke für Ostsee*

Hi,

also - ich habe mir vor ein paar Tagen ebenfalls die Baltic Sea 165 in 2,40 von Balzer zugelegt (wir angeln vom Kleinboot und ich suchte noch eine etwas kürzere Pilkkrute) - also ich muß schon sagen, vom ersten Gefühl her ein Traum Sticken. Dazu habe ich mir eine Penn Battle 3000 gegönnt. Das ganze ist absolut perfekt ausbalanciert. 
Wir fahren Samstag für eine Woche nach Dänemark - wenn das Gespann da genau so gut funktioniert wie es sich momentan im "Trockenstadium" anfühlt, wirds eine Hammer-Woche.
Fische allerdings auch noch eine Cormoran Seacor CM Black Star Pilk in 2,70 m mit 40-125 gr. WG - mit der war ich schon los - ebenfalls eine traumhafte Rute.
Na mal schauen - ich werde berichten...

Grüße
Jörg


----------



## XDorschhunterX (23. März 2012)

*AW: Filigrane Pilke für Ostsee*

HoHo hier sind die Profis am Werk!

Sicher würde und werde ich bevor mir noch einmal Quantum und Tica ins Hause kommt, eher wieder etwas von den beiden Japanern Daiwa und Shimano zulegen.

@FrankD weil du mit deiner Quantum Cabo glücklich und zufrieden bist müssen, es aber nicht alle anderen sein. Ich hatte selber kurzzeitig so einen Blender und ein Bekannter die Bocca, haben beide nicht lange gehalten. Pflege und Wartung sind bei mir/uns keine Fremdwörter. Das Highlight war Rost und Gammel im Getriebe bei meinem Bekannten bei einer "salzwasserbeständiger Rolle". Meine Rollen, die am meisten im Einsatz sind, werden mindestens einmal pro Jahr soweit nötig zerlegt, von altem Fett und Schmutz befreit und gewartet. Wenn man in der Lage ist, so etwas selber zu können, ist dieses von Vorteil. Dabei sieht man auch die Unterschiede bei den einzelnen Herstellern. Sorry mir kommt keine Quantum Rolle mehr ins Haus, die Meeresruten von Quantum sind da schon anders, nachdem man endlich die Gammelringe werkseitig gegen ordentliche Ringe ersetzt hat.

@Welsangler: Da du ja was von Mist schreibst, gebe ich das mal gern zurück. 
Was ist mir denn als Endkunde entscheidender, wo der Zwischenvertrieb einer Rolle ist oder wo sie hergestellt wird. Mag sein und ist mir bekannt, dass der Deutschlandvertrieb über Ockert in Deutschland stattfindet. Das habe ich weder bestritten noch in Frage gestellt. Den aktuellen Service will und kann ich nicht beurteilen. Die Herstellung der Rolle findet in Süd-Asia statt und dafür bin ich nicht bereit ca. 200-270 € für eine Taurus auszugegeben. Erst recht nachdem ich bereits schlechte Erfahrungen mit zwei anderen mittelpreisigen Tica-Rollen (Brandung und Wels-/Großfisch) gemacht habe. Für das gleiche Geld wie für die Taurus kann ich eine Stradic /Twin Power 5000 oder 6000 (Twin PowerFC 199,-) oder vergleichbare Daiwa-Rolle ordern, da weis ich was ich habe.

back to topic
wer es lieber schneller von der Übersetzung hat, ist mit der günstigeren Stradic und wer mehr Kraft durch kürzere Getriebeübersetzung haben will ist bei der Twin Power richtig.

Größe und Gewicht  sind sicher bei einer Lightpilke Geschmacksache 5000-er Shimanos wiegen lt Katalog leer 320gr; 6000-8000-er Größe um die 600 gr Gehäuse gleich/ nur tiefere Spule 

@FrankD Service von Shimano? Ich weis, was du hast, wenn ich etwas an E-Teilen brauche und es ist in Deutschland verfügbar, dann hab ich es innerhalb von 7-10 Tagen bei meinem Händler. Wenn es nicht lieferbar oder verfügbar ist kommt es mit der nächsten Lieferung, wie bei jedem anderen asiatischen Hersteller weil es erst um den halben Erdball gekarrt werden muß.

So nun dürft ihr beide eure beiden Lieblinge (Carbo und Taurus)weiterangeln und hätscheln und mich weiter Twin Power und Co angeln lassen. Ich bin hier raus!!!


----------



## welsfaenger (24. März 2012)

*AW: Filigrane Pilke für Ostsee*

@xdorsch..

Natürlich ist mir wichtig wie der vertrieb oder Service läuft. Sollte an der Tica mal was defekt sein, kannst du auch als Endkunde (auf jeden Fall war es damals so) bei Ockert anrufen (egal wo gekauft) und dir wird geholfen. Was machste denn wenn dein Händler mittlerweile weg vom Fenster ist, da ist ein direkter herstellerservice deutlich besser. Aber ist ja auch egal, das mit dem Mist war ja auch eher auf die Aussage das Tica oder Quantgum alle Nase lang die Rollenserien wechseln, was ja nun wirklich (gerade im besseren Segment) nicht der Fall ist.
Aber nochmals zu deiner Info, Cabo und Taurus sind nicht meine Lieblinge, nur Teil meiner "Rollensammlung" die zum passenden Zeitpunkt an die Rute kommen. Die meistgefischte ist seit einem Jahr die 4000er Stella SFE.
Passt auch gewichtstechnisch besser zur Baltic 165. Und macht zum Zander- oder hechtangeln auch extrem viel Spaß.
Ich bin eben nur nicht so extrem Markenblind und offen für alles. Jeder hersteller hat gute und schlechte Sachen im Programm und man muss sich dann eben diese Rosienen für die spezielle Angelart raussuchen.
Ich liebe zum Bsp. die kleine Quick Ahead 300 zum leichten feedern, passt einfach perfekt zur Speedmaster Feeder.
Wünsche dir ein schönes Wochenende, und eigentlich sollte man dieses schöne Wetter lieber zum fischen nutzen als vorm Rechner zu sitzen ( .. noch 3 STunden dann habe ich Feierabend  )
Grüße
Thomas

PS: mal nebenbei, die Taurus bekommt man mit etwas suchen schon für ca. 130,- €


----------



## XDorschhunterX (24. März 2012)

*AW: Filigrane Pilke für Ostsee*

Wie gesagt ich habe mene Erfahrungen gemacht und daraus gelernt.
Wenn bei meinen Shimanos was defekt sein sollte und der Händler weg vom Fenster ist, gehe ich zum nächsten Shimano-Servicecenter, da für gibt es die flächendeckend.

Wie gesagt 4000-er Shimano Rollen sind auf der Ostsee zu klein selbst auf der Lightpilke oder schweren Spinnrute vom Kutter.

für ca 130 € hatte ich meine letzte 6000-er Shimano Twin Power FB neu OVP von privat aus der Bucht. Sonst geht es mit 8000-er TP HG zur Sache. Bin also gut versorgt.


----------



## Norwegenschreck69 (24. März 2012)

*AW: Filigrane Pilke für Ostsee*

Geht es hier nun um Rollen oder um eine Pilke??


----------



## XDorschhunterX (24. März 2012)

*AW: Filigrane Pilke für Ostsee*

ging es orignal mal, aber die Pilke ist gefunden und gekauft worden. Der Themenstarter suchte nun die passende Braut (Rolle ) dazu. Daher nun die Rollenpostings


----------



## Thunderstruck (24. März 2012)

*AW: Filigrane Pilke für Ostsee*



XDorschhunterX schrieb:


> ging es orignal mal, aber die Pilke ist gefunden und gekauft worden. Der Themenstarter suchte nun die passende Braut (Rolle ) dazu. Daher nun die Rollenpostings



Genau! |supergri

Bin immernoch auf der Suche.
Hatte heute mal bei Ebay geguckt, da ist ne Twin Power 5000FA zu Ende gegangen. Allerdings jenseits der 180€. Und ob das Teil ausgenudelt ist weiss man ja auch nicht. Vielleicht wäre eine 5000 FC ne Alternative.
Im Moment tendiere ich aber zur Taurus ;+


----------



## carpfreak1990 (24. März 2012)

*AW: Filigrane Pilke für Ostsee*

Moin, 

Also, Wenn ich eine Twin Power FA bekommst würde ich immer zuschlagen. Ich Fische auf der Ostsee eine Shimano Twin Power 4000FA und 4000SW. Zwar reichen mir diese noch, aber irgentwann werd  ich mir eine 5000er Rolle holen weiss nur noch nicht welche, eins weiss ich aber es wird wieder ne Shimano.  

gruß
Jonas


----------



## FehmarnAngler (25. März 2012)

*AW: Filigrane Pilke für Ostsee*



carpfreak1990 schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> Also, Wenn ich eine Twin Power FA bekommst würde ich immer zuschlagen. Ich Fische auf der Ostsee eine Shimano Twin Power 4000FA und 4000SW. Zwar reichen mir diese noch, aber irgentwann werd ich mir eine 5000er Rolle holen weiss nur noch nicht welche, eins weiss ich aber es wird wieder ne Shimano.
> 
> ...


 

äh, die 5000er Shimanos sind meines Wissens im Moment bloß 4000er Rollen mit tieferer Spule...


----------



## Thunderstruck (25. März 2012)

*AW: Filigrane Pilke für Ostsee*



carpfreak1990 schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> Also, Wenn ich eine Twin Power FA bekommst würde ich immer zuschlagen. Ich Fische auf der Ostsee eine Shimano Twin Power 4000FA und 4000SW. Zwar reichen mir diese noch, aber irgentwann werd  ich mir eine 5000er Rolle holen weiss nur noch nicht welche, eins weiss ich aber es wird wieder ne Shimano.
> 
> ...



Ja, allerdings gibts die FA ja nicht mehr neu sondern nur gebraucht. Die Angaben wie "Technisch in Ordnung" sind auch immer sehr dehnbar |supergri. Man kann sie ja nicht vorher mal drehen....
Oder sind die FA unkaputtbar?


----------



## carpfreak1990 (25. März 2012)

*AW: Filigrane Pilke für Ostsee*

Moin, 

Also Unkaputtbar möchte ich nicht sagen, aber sie halten schon was aus . 

gruß
Jonas


----------



## XDorschhunterX (25. März 2012)

*AW: Filigrane Pilke für Ostsee*

@thunder TP FA's wirst sicher kaum noch neu bekommen aber FB oder FC' ist immer noch mal was zu holen. Auch in der Bucht werden immer mal FB's neu angeboten. ich  bin mit meine beiden sehr zufrieden.

und 5000-er ist richtig 4000- und 5000-er gleiches Gehäuse und nur unterschiedliche Spulen, bei 6000-er und 8000-er das Gleiche


----------



## gerätenarr (26. März 2012)

*AW: Filigrane Pilke für Ostsee*



Thunderstruck schrieb:


> Fischt Du die Stella auch an der Rocke?
> Irgendwie befürchte ich das sie zu leicht ist.Hab mal testweise eine 460er Slammer drangeknotet, passt wie ich finde vom Gewicht fast. Ich glaube die Rolle sollte schon so zwischen 420-480gr wiegen. Oder gibts da andere Meinungen?


 
*Das kann nicht sein* #d#d , oder hast du die Rocksweeper _wirklich darangeknotet_? |bigeyes

Der Slammer Rollenfus ist zu dick und paßt nicht an die Rocke !! ,..noch nicht einmal an der 260er Modell !!

Wer eine Rocksweeper hat , der weiß das !!! |wavey:


----------



## Skizzza (27. März 2012)

*AW: Filigrane Pilke für Ostsee*

haha hoffe, er hat sich nicht wirklich drangeknotet  

@gerätenarr
Deine Rocke ist schon verkauft?


----------



## Thunderstruck (27. März 2012)

*AW: Filigrane Pilke für Ostsee*

Klar, besser gesagt mit Klebeband :q
Musste ja mal gucken welche Rollengrösse/Gewicht sich angenehm anfühlt.
Haste aber Recht, weder die 460 noch die 360 passt dran.


----------



## gerätenarr (27. März 2012)

*AW: Filigrane Pilke für Ostsee*



Skizzza schrieb:


> haha hoffe, er hat sich nicht wirklich drangeknotet
> 
> @gerätenarr
> Deine Rocke ist schon verkauft?


 
Nein noch nicht!

Hast du meine Nachricht noch nicht bekkommen? #c #d


----------

